# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Kadaluwarsa & Penyimpanan Koi food

## koesmay

Semangat pagi Om-Om pecinta koi,


Newbie sekedar mencari petuah dari para senior sekalian, mohon di beri petunjuk untuk beberapa pertanyaan di bawah ini :

1. Kira-kira berapa lama masa kadaluwarsa dari pakan koi yang sudah pernah om gunakan, berbeda merek kemungkinan masa kadaluwarsa nya berbeda ya..
2. Biasa nya Om-Om sedia stock pakan berapa banyak dan untuk konsumsi berapa lama, ini pasti nya tergantung dari jumlah dan ukuran ikan nya ya..
3. Apabila stock pakan cukup untuk berbulan bulan...misalkan lebih dari 3 bulan, tempat penyimpanan yang baik yang seperti apakah ?
    - Apakah cukup di tempat yang kering, sejuk dan terhindar dari matahari langsung,
    - Apakah dapat di simpan di lemari pendingin ? secara teori, suhu dingin dapat memperpanjang umur. Namum resiko saat pakan di keluarkan dan berada di suhu ruang akan terjadi pengembunan dan menjadi basah.


Terima kasih sekali.

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## marathonboats

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Menarik....semua pakan baik lokal atau import semua tdk ada expired date nya kecuali saki hikari ( mohon maaf kl saya salah atau barangkali ada merk lain yg ada expired date nya) dan apakah kita kl beli pakan tahu,uda brp lama pakan itu ada/di simpan ama si penjual meskipun pakan tsb masi dlm kedaan vacuum. But so far so good...bener kata senior2 yg di atas pakan di taruh toples buat 1-2 minggu,sisa nya di seal lg taruh di sterofoam. Imho

----------


## jorucel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

